# Signature Troubles



## mjalex (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello, TAM!
I'm very thankful to have found this community, and have been enjoying my time here! I've been learning plenty and meeting great people.

I'm having a slight issue with my signature, however. When I attempt to access the control panel, I don't have an option to create or modify one. I'd love to be able to use this feature!

Am I going about this the wrong way? I'd appreciate any and all help!
Thank you kindly.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

If you recently got promoted to a Member usergroup, you should log out and then back into refresh your profile. 

go here: 
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/profile.php?do=editsignature

to edit your signature. 

~ LL, community support


----------



## mjalex (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you so much! That worked like a charm.


----------

